# BMC Cross Machine - 2011?



## jrchan

Does anyone know if BMC is discontinuing their cross bikes? I don't see it in their 2011 website or catalog...


----------



## BMCUSA

The only BMC Cross available is the CX02 (complete W/105) at $1,600 - selected sizes. The CX01 has been sold out.
No Cross frame or complete bike is planned for the 2011 season.


----------



## jrchan

Thanks for the information. Do you know why BMC is not doing a cross bike for 2011? Makes me a bit worried that perhaps BMC feels their cross bike can't compete with other manufacturers.


----------



## BMCUSA

The 2 cross frame offered have been available for quite sometime, with no demand for them (the same counts for the BMC track frame) - so based on sales, demand they were not included in the 2011 product line - 
Now that the models are out - at lot of request, demand has arised......
BMC believe that that their products are just as competitive as the other manufacturers.


----------



## jrchan

Thanks - I was thinking about picking one up at my local shop; looks like a great cross bike.


----------



## BMCUSA

It is a great Cross bike - and looks quite different that all the "others" out there - great ride, I have one and I have a lot of fun with it.


----------



## jrchan

Anyone know the weight of the CX02 as compared to the CX01?

I'm still drooling over one but have the opportunity to pick up a 2011 Focus Mares AX 1.0 for about $300 more. The Focus is equipped with Ultegra and DT Swiss 1900r wheels while the CX02 has 105 and Shimano RS10 wheels. The Focus clearly has the better components and wheels.


----------



## BMCUSA

CX01 is a Carbon/Alloy frame - and is sold out.
CX02 is an Alloy frame W/105 kit - only selected size left.
Weight for the CX02 approx.17ish pounds all depending on size.


----------



## jrchan

Thanks - does the 17ish lbs for the CX02 assume all equipped less pedals?
If it does, that is about 3 lbs lighter than the Focus AX1.


----------



## BMCUSA

No pedals incl. - Please have in mind that the frame size will determine the final total weight.


----------



## jrchan

Thanks again! Do you have the weights for 54 and 56?
I am 5'11" and I think I am on the cusp between those 2 sizes.


----------



## macedeno21

it really is a shame that they discontinued them for the 2011 year, I would love to have an arsenal of BMC's. Road, Cross, and Track, especially if they continue with the beautiful design cues of the past.


----------



## BMCUSA

BMC USA had 2 model of cross machine offered on 2010 (CX01 & CX02) - no demand or interest! Same for the track frame (not offered in 2010) simply to lack of demand.


----------



## macedeno21

totally understood that, I'm just saying that it is a shame since they're one of the most beautiful bikes anyone can buy. and if they were to reintroduce them if would be cool if they kept their design cues.


----------



## Camikaze

macedeno21 said:


> totally understood that, I'm just saying that it is a shame since they're one of the most beautiful bikes anyone can buy. and if they were to reintroduce them if would be cool if they kept their design cues.


http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=bmc+cx01&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## rockstarracing

I have a BMC CX01, i used it twice, the paint cracked, the UK importers refused to warranty it as its only "cosmetic" and not structural!........i rode it again, it cracked 4 more times, to the point where i think it is structural, yet they are refusing to warranty it! im now stuck with an unuseable cross frame! i also have a BMC SLX01 with a twisted seattube, but im not even going to bother to try and get this warrantied with the UK importers, im hoping someone from BMC reads this, as a company that is supposed to pride itself in its products, would not want this, and can deal with me direct........


----------



## BMCUSA

BMC USA proudly support their Partner/Dealers and the warranty process when a BMC product is purchased from an Official Partner/Dealer.


----------



## rockstarracing

pity the UK importers dont........ ;o(


----------

